
Facebook accidentally put hidden messages in VR controllers - longdefeat
https://www.businessinsider.com/facebook-weird-messages-oculus-touch-controllers-2019-4
======
ksaj
This is a marketing stunt. People will buy them _hoping_ they can open them up
and find the messages. This is exactly like the 80's album warnings about
backward messages - the warnings sold way more albums than the music alone
would have.

------
mrguyorama
Hidden messages inside consumer products aren't bad, for example what
Microsoft put inside the Zune HD and I believe Nintendo has also done it a few
times.

Except.... Some engineer thought it was prudent to put "Big Brother is
watching" inside of a preproduction unit. Why? That seems incredibly tone deaf
of the problems and criticisms Facebook has experienced. Is it supposed to be
satire? Facebook "watching" users was a legitimate concern people brought up
during their acquisition of Oculus, and the main reason I went with Vive (and
didn't install the viveport software)

------
jdgoesmarching
This company is like a less competent version of Dr. Evil, somebody please get
working on a sitcom

